# Incubator



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 27, 2018)

I have been a little adventurous today. I built my new incubator out of a wine cooler and heat tape. Just waiting for the other parts for my thermostat to finish it off and get it going.


----------



## mrnewberry (Nov 25, 2020)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have been a little adventurous today. I built my new incubator out of a wine cooler and heat tape. Just waiting for the other parts for my thermostat to finish it off and get it going.



How did it work out?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice. My incubator is very similar but made out of a gas station type Pepsi fridge. I saw someone else’s incubator recently and he used heat panels rather then heat tape. I think I’m going to try that next time.


----------

